# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες στην Σμύρνη [Shipping companies in Smyrna]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες στην Σμυρνη: 1888
*
Η Σμυρνη ηταν η δευτερη μεγαλυτερη πολις του Ελληνισμου πριν απο τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο. Συγχρονως ηταν και μια μεγαλη εμπορικη πολις με συνδεση με τους μεγαλους λιμενες της Μεσογειου, τις Μαυρης Θαλασσης και ακομη και των Ινδιων και της Αυστραλιας

Favorites 1.jpgFavorites 2.jpg

Απο ενα *Οδηγο της Σμυρνης του 1888*, παρουσιαζω εδω τις μεγαλες Ακτοπλοικες Εταιρειες που εξυπηρετουσαν  την Σμυρνη προ 125 ετων. Αφιερωμενο στον _τοξοτης_, τον _rocinante_, τον _Appia 1978_, τον _BEN BRUCE_  τον _Trakman_ και ολους τους αλλους φιλους που ενδιαφερονται για τα παλια...

Hmer Smyrna 1.jpg

Favorites 4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες στην Σμυρνη: 1888
*

Απο ενα *Οδηγο της Σμυρνης του 1888*, παρουσιαζω εδω τις μεγαλες Ακτοπλοικες Εταιρειες που εξυπηρετουσαν  την Σμυρνη προ 125 ετων. 

Αναμεσα στις εταιρειες με Ελληνες ιδιοκτητες θα δειτε την _Ζολυ−Βικτωρος_, την _Φωσκολου−Μαγκου_, την γνωστη μας _Εταιρεια Αιγαιου του Κο__υ__ρτζη_, την _Καραβα Λημνιου_ και φυσικα την εταιρεια _Παπαγιαννη_ του Λονδινου, μια απο τις μεγαλες εμπορικες εταιρειες του 19ου αιωνος.

Hmer Smyrna Ship Co 1.jpgHmer Smyrna Ship Co 2.jpg

Hmer Smyrna Ship Co 3.jpgHmer Smyrna Ship Co 4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες στην Σμυρνη: 1888
*

Απο ενα *Οδηγο της Σμυρνης του 1888*, παρουσιαζω εδω τις μεγαλες Ακτοπλοικες Εταιρειες που εξυπηρετουσαν  την Σμυρνη προ 125 ετων. 

Favorites 6.jpg

Μια μελετη των δρομολογιων μας δινει μια ιδεα των *μεγαλων εμπορικων λιμενων της περιοδου εκεινης*. 

 Οι Κυδωνιες (σημερινο Α&#239;βαλι) ηταν μεγαλο εμπορικο κεντρο της εποχης. Τα Μοσχονησια και η Νεα Εφεσσος (Κουσαντασι) ηταν εξ ισου σπουδαια. Απο τα νησια, ο Μολυβος (Μηθυμνα) και το Πλωμαρι ειχαν τοσο μεγαλη σημασια οσο η Μυτιληνη

 Στην σημερινη Βορειο Ελλαδα, η Καβαλα, η Αλεξανδρουπολις (Δεδεαγατς) και ... το Πορτο Λαγο (τοτε επινειο την Κομοτινης (Γκιουμουλτζινας)) ηταν τα τρια εμπορικα κεντρα.

 Και τελικα, για βοηθεια οσων θα ενδιαφερθουν να διαβασουν ολα τα κειμενα και θα βρουν ωρισμενα μερη που δεν μπορουν να τα αναγνωρισουν...  Μελιτη=Μαλτα,   Σιβιταβεκια=Ρωμη, Κουζεντε=Κωνσταντσα, Γαλαζιον=Γαλατσι Ρουμανιας

 Και τελικα, προσεξτε την σημασια της Συρου στα τελη του 19ου αιωνος..  Δρομολογια σαν το _Μασσαλια, Γενουη (Genova), Συρος, Σμυρνη_ της Fraissenet μας δινουν να καταλαβουμε ποιοι ηταν οι μεγαλοι συγκοινωνιακοι κομβοι της εποχης...

Hmer Smyrna Ship Co 5.jpgHmer Smyrna Ship Co 6.jpg


Hmer Smyrna Ship Co 7.jpgHmer Smyrna Ship Co 8.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες στην Σμυρνη: 1888


*Τουρκικα πλοια στις Μικρασιατικες ακτες το 1901

Turkish 1901.jpg



Favorites 3.jpgFavorites 7.jpg


Σουβενιρ της Σμυρνης

Favorites 5.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Εξαιρετικά σπάνιο υλικό για μια ακόμη φορά Νικόλα!! Μας ταξίδεψες μέσα από άγνωστες πτυχές εκείνης της εποχής!! Σε ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε Νίκο ,
Πάλι μας άφησες α_ _ _ _ _ ς  με τα ιστορικά στοιχεία που παρουσίασες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Νίκο ,
> Πάλι μας άφησες α_ _ _ _ _ ς  με τα ιστορικά στοιχεία που παρουσίασες.


Φιλε Αντωνη

Αυτο το θεμα προετοιμαστηκε για σενα... Ξερω ποσο σου αρεσουν αυτα τα ιστορικα θεματα ιδιως οταν εχουμε τοσες πληροφοριες...

Ν

ΥΓ: Και ελπιζω να ειδες τις αφισες των παλαιων πλοιων στα "Παλια Liners"

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Ακτοπλοικες εταιρειες στην Σμυρνη: 1888
> *
> 
> Απο ενα *Οδηγο της Σμυρνης του 1888*, παρουσιαζω εδω τις μεγαλες Ακτοπλοικες Εταιρειες που εξυπηρετουσαν  την Σμυρνη προ 125 ετων. 
> 
> Favorites 6.jpg
> 
> Μια μελετη των δρομολογιων μας δινει μια ιδεα των *μεγαλων εμπορικων λιμενων της περιοδου εκεινης*. 
> 
> ...



Ένα μικκρο απόσπασμα στο οποίο γίνεται αναφορά για την εταιρεία ΦΩΣΚΟΛΟΥ-ΜΑΓΚΟΥ

*Νεόφυτος Η´*  Βίος

Ὁ Νεόφυτος Η´, κατὰ κόσμον Ἰωακείμ, ἐγεννήθη τὸ 1832 εἰς τὸ χωρίον Πρώτη (Κιούπ-Κιοϊ), τῆς νοτιοανατολικῆς Μακεδονίας, πλησίον τῆς κωμοπόλεως Ροδολεῖβος, τῆς μητροπόλεως Δράμας, ἐκ γονέων τοῦ πρωτοπαππᾶ Κωνσταντίνου καὶ τῆς Μαργαρίτας Παπακωνσταντίνου……………………………………………..
  ………………………………………………………………………………………..
  Τὴν ἑπομένην Τετάρτην 26ην Ὀκτωβρίου 1894 τοποτηρητὴς ἐξελέγη ὁ Προύσης Ναθαναήλ. Ὁ δὲ πατριάρχης τὴν πρωῑαν τῆς ἀκολουθούσης Πέμπτης 27 Ὀκτωβρίου 1894, ἀφοῦ ἐψάλη πρὸ τῆς ἱ. εἰκόνος τῆς Παμμακάριστου ἡ εἰθισμένη παράκλησις, κατηυθύνθη εἰς τὴν ἀποβάθραν τοῦ Φαναρίου. *Δι**᾽** ε**ἰδικ**ῆς**ἀτμακ**άτου**, ε**ἰς** τ**ὴν** δι**άθεσ**ίν** του** τεθε**ίσης**ὑπ**ὸ** τ**ῶν** Φωσκ**όλου** - Μ**άγκου*κατηυθύνθη εἰς τὴνἈντιγόνην· καὶ ἐγκατέστη εἰς τὴν ἄλλοτε οἰκίαν τοῦ Ζαχάρωφ, τὴν ὁποίαν εἶχεν ἀγοράσει πρὸ ὀλίγων μηνῶν ἀντὶ 800 λιρῶν, ἀντιτίμου τῆς πωληθείσης πολυτίμου σιγαροθήκης, τῆς εἰς αὐτὸν ὑπὸ τοῦ σουλτάνου δωρηθείσης, διαμένων ἔκτοτε μετὰ τοῦ ἀνεψιοῦ αὐτοῦ καθηγητοῦ Κ. Παπακωνσταντίνου.

http://www.ec-patr.org/list/index.php?lang=gr&id=314

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απο ενα *Οδηγο της Σμυρνης του 1888*, παρουσιαζω εδω τις μεγαλες Ακτοπλοικες Εταιρειες που εξυπηρετουσαν  την Σμυρνη προ 125 ετων. 
> Αναμεσα στις εταιρειες με Ελληνες ιδιοκτητες θα δειτε την _Ζολυ−Βικτωρος_, την _Φωσκολου−Μαγκου_, την γνωστη μας _Εταιρεια Αιγαιου του Κο__υ__ρτζη_, την _Καραβα Λημνιου_ και φυσικα την εταιρεια _Παπαγιαννη_ του Λονδινου, μια απο τις μεγαλες εμπορικες εταιρειες του 19ου αιωνος.
> ...........


Δρομολογια της *Ακτοπλοικης Εταιρειας Ζολυ, Κορμουλη, Βικτωρος* στις 2 Φεβρουαριου 1883 απο την εφημεριδα _Σαμος_.

18830202 Joly Samos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το MERCURIUS ήταν ένα μικρό επιβατηγό πλοίο που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1904 στα J. &  K. Smith της Ολλανδίας ως MERCURIUS. Αγοράστηκε το 1922 από την Smyrna International Ferry Services για να ταξιδέψει στον κόλπο της Σμύρνης. Με διαστάσεις 35,9 x 5,8 μέτρα, έμοιαζε αρκετά με το ΙΩΝΙΑ.
> Μετά την Μικρασιατική καταστροφή περιήλθε σε Τούρκους και μετονομάστηκε GUZEL IZMIR όπως το βλέπουμε παρακάτω:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189039 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189040 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189041
> 
> Ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1965 και τoν επόμενο χρόνο μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγό μότορσιπ με το όνομα CUNDA. Άλλαξε αρκετά ονόματα και μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια ήταν ακόμη ενεργό.


*First ferries in that waters of the bay*




> *Guzel Izmir:* It was built in 1904' in the Netherlands at the J. & K. Smith shipyard as a steam ferryboat.  It was 35,9 meters long and 5, 8 meters wide. It could speed up to 8 miles. It could accommodate 1095 passengers during the summer and 960 in the winter. Its first name was *MERCURIUS.* When it was bought by D .A. Dimitriyadis and Hantalzade Tayyar Bey in 1924, it was renamed _Guzel Izmir_. The next year, it was sold to the Izmir Bay Management. It was extensively renovated in 1936 and decommissioned in 1965. It was sold to Ali Yilmaz and Partners in 1966 and named* Cunda* after being turned into a cargo liner.


http://www.izmirdergisi.com/en/archive/113-edition-36
http://www.izmirdergisi.com/en/archi...ers-of-the-bay

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε ένα από τα καραβάκια που έκανε πλόες εντός του κόλπου της Σμύρνης, με χαρακτηριστικά παρόμοια με τα MERCURIUS και IΩΝΙΑ.
Izmir_vapurlari_08.jpg Izmir_vapurlari_05.jpg

Η πρώτη εταιρία που συστάθηκε για την τοπική ακτοπλοΐα ήταν η "Izmir           Hamidiye" το 1884. Το 1909 πέρασε στον έλεγχο μιας βελγικής εταιρίας, πιθανότατα των ίδιων συμφερόντων που είχαν το τραμ και τον ηλεκτρισμό της Σμύρνης (αλλά και της Θεσσαλονίκης). Τότε έγινε γνωστή ως "Izmir Korfezi" ή "Εταιρία του Κόλπου". Την περίοδο 1919-1923 ορισμένα από τα πλοία πέρασαν πλήρως στον έλεγχο της οικογένειας Guiffray της Σμύρνης και άλλα στη Smyrna International στην οποία είχαν μερίδιο και οι Guiffray. Μετά την Καταστροφή της Σμύρνης η εταιρία εθνικοποιήθηκε και όσα πλοία της παρέμεναν εκεί πέρασαν σε τουρκικό έλεγχο.

----------

